# Die Hosenfrage



## Bergradlerin (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich weiß, die Frage kommt gleich nach "Was trinkt/esst Ihr auf Tour?", aber definitiv rein intellektuell weit vor den beliebten Hunde-Radfahrer-Autofahrerthemen: 

*Welche Hose(n) tragt Ihr?*

Damenmodelle, Herrenmodelle, mit oder ohne Träger (die vorn gekreuzten), kurz, lang, dreiviertel...

Wo bekommt frau schon vernünftige Beratung bzw. Erfahrungen, wenn nicht von Geschlechtsgenossinnen?!  

Ich probiere seit Jahren herum, habe -zig Modelle rumliegen, aber keine scheint für alle Gelegenheiten, Räder und Sättel zu passen.


----------



## Brig (2. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Bergradlerin,

ich habe "meine" Marke gefunden - Sugoi, Frauenmodell, ohne Träger.
Normale Radhosen fürs Rennrad und die Unterziehhosen mit Short (verschiedene Marken) für Biketouren 

Brigitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sickgirl (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich fahre nur Herrenradhosen, da mir bei Damenmodelle zum einen die Beinlänge zu kurz ist und zum anderen ich sehr starke Oberschenkel habe.

Mein Lieblingshose ist eine Hind, die es leider nicht mehr zu kaufen gibt.

Desweiteren habe ich noch Sugois ohne Träger und Assos Hosen mit Trägern alle ohne Probleme. Inzwischen ziehe ich Hosen mit Träger vor, da gerade bei einer eher sportlicheren Position die Nieren besser geschützt sind.


----------



## Echinopsis (2. Oktober 2009)

Moin zusammen,

Hosen hab ich auch schon diverse in verschiedenen Preisklassen und von etlichen Herstellern durch. Die perfekte Hose für alle Zwecke scheint es zumindest für mich nicht zu geben. 
Besonders gerne trage ich aber die Trägerhosen von meinem Verein, Herrenmodell mit Trägern von Maisch.
Die deutlich teurer Gore Ozon Ladyhose ist auch nicht besser. Damenhosen von Sugoi hab ich auch zwei Stück im Einsatz, auch nicht schlecht, allerdings ist der Rand des Sitzpolsters nach einger Zeit irgendwie komisch geworden und neigt ab und zum Scheuern.
Das Problem mit der kurzen Beinlänge kenne ich auch. Wer will schon in solchen Hotpants durch die Gegend eiern.

Prima, dass es hier nun ein eigenes Forum für uns gibt 

Grüße Tine


----------



## swe68 (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin auch noch nicht wirklich glücklich.
Zum Rennradfahren nehme ich zur Zeit am liebsten eine Hose von Etxeondo. Auf dem MTB kann ich die aber nicht ertragen. Da nutze ich dann lieber eine Hose von Giordana, die aber weiss ist und daher besser zum RR passt.... Meine Gore-Hose hasse ich, mit Vaude war ich bisher zufrieden, da sind die Polster aber schnell fertig.
Also - ich werde in den sauren Apfel beißen und mir eine Hose von Assos kaufen. Ich will keine Experimente mehr.
Was die Länge betrifft - ich habe nur kurze Bikehosen, die ich bei Kälte wahlweise mit Beinlingen oder einer Laufhose kombiniere. Die Etxeondo ist sogar extra kurz, was die üblichen Radfahrerstreifen ein wenig "verteilt" 
Trägerhosen kommen mir auch nicht ins Haus - ich sehe den Vorteil nicht, sondern nur Nachteile - auf der Toilette, im Zusammenspiel mit dem Sport-BH, etc.


----------



## Fup (3. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Mädels,

ich schwöre auf Assos, in kurz oder als Knickers - aber ohne Träger. Beim "Spielen im Matsch" ziehe ich eine kurze Regenhose drüber, da ich ein nasses Polster eklig finde.

Für den Winter habe ich jetzt von Gore eine Hose als Schnäppchen ergattert und hoffe, dass ich mit dem Polster zurecht komme. Die Assos-Winterhose ist mir dann doch zu teuer.

Grundsätzlich finde ich, dass es immer auf die Kombination Popo + Hose + Sattel ankommt. Seit ich einen SQ-Lab-Sattel habe, halte ich länger im Sattel durch, unabhängig von der Hose.

Grüße

Fup


----------



## Bergradlerin (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich fahre auf dem Bike die Klamotten von Poison, meinem Bike-Sponsor. Die (Herren)Hosen sind Klasse - auf genau diesem Sattel und diesem Bike. Vielleicht gibt´s ja einen Zusammenhang?    

Auf dem Rennrad probiere ich ständig rum zwischen Dynamics (Profi, das Herrenmodell mit Gelpolster ohne Träger) und Gist (eine italienische Marke, die mir recht zusagt, die gibt´s allerdings nur mit Träger) und Adidas. Die beiden Protective taugen bestenfalls für kurze Trainingsrunden und liegen somit meist im Schrank. Die Biemme auch, die zwar an sich toll ist, aber vorn am Polster Frottee und eine Naht (!) hat. Vergangenen Winter habe ich mir die dicke, lange Giordana angelacht. Das mit den Trägern, die mittig über (durch?!) die Brust verlaufen, ist zwar zunächst sonderbar, dann aber ganz bequem. Da reibt halt nix.   

Ich denke, auf dem Bike "arbeitet" man einfach mehr (vor allem ich, ich bin ein kleiner Technikfreak) und sitzt somit nicht ständig in einer Position. Auf dem Renner aber werde ich ohne zentnerweise "Gleitcreme" wahnsinnig!    Komisch, heute passt die eine für drei Stunden, morgen kann ich keine fünf Minuten sitzen...


----------



## Bergradlerin (3. Oktober 2009)

Fup schrieb:


> Seit ich einen SQ-Lab-Sattel habe, halte ich länger im Sattel durch, unabhängig von der Hose.



Den 612er?


----------



## Fup (3. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Den 612er?



Nein, den 611er.


----------



## scylla (4. Oktober 2009)

Hi Ladies,

ich habe auch viel zu lange mit verschiedenen Modellen rumprobiert, sowohl Damen- als auch Herrenmodellen, vor allem von den "billigen" Marken. Hab eben gedacht, bei so ein bisschen Polster kann man ja auch nix so grandios falsch machen. Denkste 
Vor einem Jahr hab ich mich dann doch überwunden und ein bisschen Geld in die Hand genommen ... Assos und x-Bionic (die Herrenmodelle) 
Vor allem die Bionic Shorts ist klasse. Da gibts kein Gummibündchen mehr, das in die Schenkel schneidet oder nach einigen Wäschen spröde wird und alles hochrutscht. Mit dem Polster bin ich auch super zufrieden. Damit halte ich auch die langen Monstertouren (200km + x) auf dem Rennrad aus, ohne dass irgend was weh tut. 

Für die kälteren Tage ziehe ich jetzt einfach eine lange Laufhose mit windstopper Funktion drüber. Da spart man sich das Geld für eine neue lange Hose und bequem ist es trotzdem. 

Fürs Gelände tut es auch eine Scott Damenshorts mit Baggy drüber. Auf dem MTB sitzt man ja eh nicht so lange... also ich zumindest 

@Fub
Du hast absolut recht. Ohne den richtigen Sattel tuts mit jeder Hose irgendwann weh. Die meisten Damenmodelle finde ich generell zu breit und plüschig weich. Grausam  von der Farbauswahl ganz zu schweigen. Ich hab mittlerweile an allen drei Rädern einen Specialized Phenom Sattel in 130mm.

Grüße,

scylla


----------



## Bergradlerin (4. Oktober 2009)

scylla schrieb:


> Für die kälteren Tage ziehe ich jetzt einfach eine lange Laufhose mit windstopper Funktion drüber. Da spart man sich das Geld für eine neue lange Hose und bequem ist es trotzdem.



Mach´ ich auch so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (4. Oktober 2009)

Brig schrieb:


> Hallo Bergradlerin,
> 
> ich habe "meine" Marke gefunden - Sugoi, Frauenmodell, ohne Träger.
> Normale Radhosen fürs Rennrad und die Unterziehhosen mit Short (verschiedene Marken) für Biketouren
> ...



Dito 

Ich bin über Gore und Assos zur Sugoi gekommen und muss sagen, sie ist mit Abstand die beste bist jetzt. Kein Wundscheuern mehr im Schritt, Polster, wo man nicht schwitzt, weich, toll....

Ich trage sie in kurzer Länge 

@Bergradlerin:

Tolle Idee mit der Lady Ecke


----------



## mtbbee (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich trage als Kurz Hose, egal ob mtb oder rr Herren-Sportful mit Trägern, allerdings eine Serie, die ich bisher nur in Italien und im Intersport in Frankreich gesehen habe. Die erste Hose mit der ich vollständig glücklich bin. Gore Fi mit Assospolster oder Assos wollen mir nicht so recht passen (die Bündchen schneiden in die Schenkelchen). Bei langen Hosen passen mir die Assos als Damenversion (Mittelträger) ausgezeichnet. Jetzt in der Übergangszeit habe ich eine von Specialized oder meine kurzen Hosen mit Knielingen.
Sattel ist bis auf dem MTB an allen Rädern der SLK Lady, nur am MTB ein Bontrager RL (der der standardmäßg von Trek montiert ist).
Alles in allem eine schwieriges Thema der mich auch schon viel Geld gekostet hat, aber im Endeffekt irgendwann Erfolg zeigte.


----------



## ghostmoni (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin auch noch auf der Suche. Habe bisher nur eine kurze IXS Caldera Lady und die finde ich super. 

Jetzt steht halt noch ne lange für den Herbst/Winter an. Ist das mit den Herrenpolstern denn ok??? In Kaufberatungen wird ja immer gesagt, die Polsterung wäre anders und "Frau" kommt halt mit den speziellen Damenmodellen besser klar usw. Ich will vor allem keine enge Hose und das ist für Frauen schon schwierig.


----------



## muirana (6. Oktober 2009)

Probier doch mal eine Hose von Deinem Mann zum Test. ;o) Am Anfang hatte ich noch keine Radhose und habe also eine von meinem Freund genommen. Ich kann nicht sagen, dass das besser oder schlechter gewesen wäre als nun mit meinen Damenhosen. Geht wahrscheinlich nichts über austesten.
Ich hab mir die Sportful Lady Betty Bibtight geholt, die ist allerdings auch eng.


----------



## scylla (7. Oktober 2009)

@ ghostmoni

Dass Damenpolster für frau besser passen kann man grundsätzlich nicht so pauschal sagen. Das hängt stark vom Hersteller ab und sowieso auch von deiner Sitzhaltung und deinem Sattel.
Ich persönlich finde fürs Rennrad die Herrenpolster von Assos sogar besser als die Damenversion. Beim Mtb finde ich dagegen die flacheren breiten Damenpolster angenehmer. Frag mich nicht wieso 

Da hilft halt nur ausprobieren...

Bei weiten Hosen probier doch mal ne "Radunterhose" mit Polster (z.B. die hier klick) und drüber eine normale Baggy. Jetzt im Winter finde ich unter der Baggy auch ne ganz normale enge Radshorts ganz gut (ist ein bissel wärmer). Bei den Baggys lohnt es sehr, sich bei den Herrenmodellen umzuschauen, da hat frau einfach mehr Auswahl. Schau dich am besten mal bei den Freeride-Klamotten um, z.B. von Fox oder O'Neal. Da sind die Knie schon vorgeformt, so dass auf dem Rad nix zwickt. Maloja hat auch nette Sachen im Programm. Vor allem wasserdicht (hab ich schon ein paar mal zu schätzen gewusst... nasse Polster sind einfach eklig!).


----------



## Bergradlerin (7. Oktober 2009)

Also ich komme mit Herrenpolster super klar!    Darf halt keine Naht da sein. Im Winter ziehe ich auch eine alte Bikehose unter eine Baggy. Im Sommer wird das sicher zu warm sein, aber an einer FR-Hose laboriere ich noch. Aber ich bin ja bald Neo-Freeriderin, da muss das Thema auf den Tisch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spreadthegroove (8. Oktober 2009)

Hi Mädels,

ich fahre seit Jahren mit Hosen von Bioracer, der Damen 3D Einsatz ist einfach Klasse.
Super finde ich die Anato Iris Ladies Short und die Damen Professional Hosen aus der Teambekleidung. Und wenn man sich mit ein paar Mädels zusammen tut, produziert Bioracer auch schon ab 5 Stück im Wunschdesign.
Ob kurz, 3/4 oder lang hängt bei mir vom Wetter ab. Meine lange Hose hat keinen Einsatz, ich zieh immer eine kurze drunter. Träger finde ich auch eher unpraktisch, vielleicht nützlich beim RR- und CC- Rennen fahren. Und für die Freeriderinnen und Neo-Freeriderinnen  unter euch, kann ich nur empfehlen. Eine vernünftige normale Radhose und darüber ein schöne Freeride Short.


----------



## Klein123 (8. Oktober 2009)

Assos Damenmodell ohne Träger. Bin sehr zufrieden!!!


----------



## apoptygma (8. Oktober 2009)

Klein123 schrieb:


> Assos Damenmodell ohne Träger. Bin sehr zufrieden!!!



Die verkauf ich grad inner Bucht, neu *lach, hatte ich noch hier liegen. Ich mag sie nämlich nicht mehr, seit ich die Sugoi hab


----------



## Veloce (15. Oktober 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Die verkauf ich grad inner Bucht, neu *lach, hatte ich noch hier liegen. Ich mag sie nämlich nicht mehr, seit ich die Sugoi hab



Ich fahre ausschließlich Herren Trägerhosen .  Auf dem MTB reicht mir ne
preiswerte Shimano Hose und fürs RR ausschließlich die Sugoi RS Flex Bib.
Im Winter gibts je nach Temperatur ne lange  Trägerhose ohne Poster mit
oder ohne Windstopper . Mein Favorit für Minusgrade ist die preiswerte Kallas von Raco .

Der Sattel ist Spezi Toupe in 130er Breite .


----------



## lara79 (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab lange experimentiert, weil mir vor allem ein festes Polster wichtig ist das gut dämpft, und das für meinen Geschmack beste gibt´s bei Gonso (DryUp). Damit machen auch lange Touren echt Spaß. Ich hatte auch mal eine tolle Hose von Assos, die kleinen Unterschiede beim Material und Verarbeitung rechtfertigen den hohen Preis echt nicht.


----------



## Bergradlerin (15. Oktober 2009)

lara79 schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch mal eine tolle Hose von Assos, die kleinen Unterschiede beim Material und Verarbeitung rechtfertigen den hohen Preis echt nicht.



Was ich so mitkriege, halten die Teile nicht wirklich lang. Nähte gehen auf, ständig hängen Fäden runter, der Stoff wird rau... Eigentlich jammert jeder Assos-Vielfahrer rum, kauft sie aber dann doch wieder wegen der Passform. Und ich bin zu geizig!


----------



## anne waffel (16. Oktober 2009)

Fup schrieb:


> Beim "Spielen im Matsch" ziehe ich eine kurze Regenhose drüber, da ich ein nasses Polster eklig finde.



hat vielleicht jemand eine Empfehlung für solch einen kurzen Regen- und Matschschutz zum drüberziehen - möglichst sogar atmungsaktiv?

Anne...Matsche


----------



## mtbbee (16. Oktober 2009)

anne waffel schrieb:


> hat vielleicht jemand eine Empfehlung für solch einen kurzen Regen- und Matschschutz zum drüberziehen - möglichst sogar atmungsaktiv?
> 
> Anne...Matsche



Gore Bike Alp- X Short


----------



## anne waffel (16. Oktober 2009)

Himmel, die kostet ja ein kleines Vermögen!

Anne...Kasse


----------



## apoptygma (16. Oktober 2009)

anne waffel schrieb:


> Himmel, die kostet ja ein kleines Vermögen!
> 
> Anne...Kasse



Soll aber DIE Hose sein , ich hadere auch noch mit mir. Aber nachdem ich mit getz ersma die Spray eVent geholt habe....

Aber ich denk ma, spätestens zu Weihnachten gönn ich mir die.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warnschild (18. Oktober 2009)

Die beste Hose, die ich bisher - aus Geldmangelgründen - hatte, war ne Scott-Innenhose. Ansonsten nur ziemlicher Schrott mit Oldschoolpolstern. 

Derzeit nutze ich den Winter, um günstig an Sommersachen zu kommen (  ) und hab seit neuestem eine Sugoihose im Schrank (noch nicht zum Einsatz gekommen). 

Allein der Anprobeversuch (Passform, Verarbeitung, SP (!!!) )hat mich überzeugt, insbesondere im Vergleich zur zeitgleich und preisgleich angeschafften Scott-RC, die hätt ich nicht nehmen sollen (rein vom Vergleich her). 

Wenn jetzt die erste Ausfahrt ebenso eindeutig ausfällt, gehöre ich forthin zur Sugoi-Anhängerschaft, schätze ich.


----------



## apoptygma (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab vor 3 Tagen das erste Mal wieder meine Gore Winterhose angehabt...Sugoi-Polster-verwöhnt  Der Unterschied is krass, so das ich mir sogar noch überlege, mit ne Sugoi Winterhose zuzulegen.





Warnschild schrieb:


> Die beste Hose, die ich bisher - aus Geldmangelgründen - hatte, war ne Scott-Innenhose. Ansonsten nur ziemlicher Schrott mit Oldschoolpolstern.
> 
> Derzeit nutze ich den Winter, um günstig an Sommersachen zu kommen (  ) und hab seit neuestem eine Sugoihose im Schrank (noch nicht zum Einsatz gekommen).
> 
> ...


----------



## Veloce (18. Oktober 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich hab vor 3 Tagen das erste Mal wieder meine Gore Winterhose angehabt...Sugoi-Polster-verwöhnt  Der Unterschied is krass, so das ich mir sogar noch überlege, mit ne Sugoi Winterhose zuzulegen.



Eine lange Hose mit oder ohne Träger sitzt mit Polster nie so gut wie Eine
ohne . Ich bin auf dem Rennrad schon einige Winter durchgefahren .
Die Kombi Kurze Hose mit langer polsterloser Trägerhose drüber sitzt besser und hält den Rücken schön warm . Ganz besonderst gilt das für Windstopperhosen . Hat mich zu Beginn leider viel Lehrgeld gekostet .


----------



## apoptygma (18. Oktober 2009)

Veloce" data-source="post: 6448441"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Eine lange Hose mit oder ohne Träger sitzt mit Polster nie so gut wie Eine
> ohne . Ich bin auf dem Rennrad schon einige Winter durchgefahren .
> Die Kombi Kurze Hose mit langer polsterloser Trägerhose drüber sitzt besser und hält den Rücken schön warm . Ganz besonderst gilt das für Windstopperhosen . Hat mich zu Beginn leider viel Lehrgeld gekostet .



Ich fahr die lange Windstopper mit Trägern, ansich komm ich mir der super klar, nur eben diesen Winter, nachdem ich getz die Sugoi getragen haben, fällt mir das Polster der Gore das erste mal unangenehm auf *lach


----------



## barbarissima (18. Oktober 2009)

anne waffel schrieb:


> Himmel, die kostet ja ein kleines Vermögen!
> 
> Anne...Kasse


 
Aber wenn du sie erst mal hast, dann willst du sie nicht mehr hergeben  Geht mir jedenfalls so


----------



## velo1981 (18. Oktober 2009)

halli hallo,
ich trage im Sommer eine von Löffler. Mit Damenpolster. Ich und mein "Schritt" fühlen sich super 
Außerdem habe ich einen Damensattel von Scott, der normalerweise auf dem Contessa drauf ist. Ich glaub, eigentlich ist der Sattel von Velo. Den liebe ich. 
Jetzt gerade hab ich mir eine lange Hose von Protective gekauft, ein Sonderposten, also Geld gespart. Da drüber kommt ne Skihose, wenns sehr kalt wird. Beides muss ich aber noch testen, wie gesagt, gerade erst gekauft. 

Und kurze Strecken fahre ich mit irgendeiner normalen Sporthose, das härtet ab...


----------



## crashxl (21. Oktober 2009)

Hi again,

bei mir: nur Herrenhosen (meine Oberschenkel sind durch jahrelangen Kraftsport etwas kräftiger). Und: bloß nix enges (ok, im Winter lange Unterhosen). 
Momentan sind fast alle Hosen von Gore. Und das Polster kommt raus..sprich: ich fahre meist ohne Polster.


----------



## ghostmoni (22. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

ich hatte mir jetzt mal eine IXS Flashy Lady BC-Elite Pants bestellt. Aber die saß total sch... (mehr Hüfthosenmäßig und man konnte sie mit der Kordel unten auch nur schlecht zusammen binden - da hätte ich mir nur wieder das Bein aufgerissen) und naja, warm war die halt auch nicht wirklich. War irgendwie ziemlich enttäuscht, weil die echt cool aussieht. Aber nutzt ja nix...

Also hab ich die wieder weggeschickt und bin jetzt gespannt auf die Protective Cargo-Hose Zilli. Vielleicht (hoffentlich) habe ich damit ja mehr Glück.


----------



## mountymaus (23. Oktober 2009)

anne waffel schrieb:


> hat vielleicht jemand eine Empfehlung für solch einen kurzen Regen- und Matschschutz zum drüberziehen - möglichst sogar atmungsaktiv?
> 
> Anne...Matsche



Löffler Colibri mit Gore Tex, damit bin ich sehr zufrieden.

Für den Sommer auf dem MTB nur noch Baggies von Gore oder Mainstream MSX (Herrenausführungen).
Auf dem Renner Santini oder Gore in Herrenausführung mit Trägern.
Im Winter, Gore mit Windstopper als Damenausführung mit Trägern vorn "durch".
Ich bin mit allen Hosen-Modellen sehr zufrieden.
Sattel auf meinen MTB Rädern Selle Italia LDY Gel Flow und auf meinen Rennern den Selle Italia SLK Gel Flow.

Was auch noch gegen Scheuern hilft ist, nichts "drunter" zu ziehen. Ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, hilft aber gewaltig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firefly82 (24. Oktober 2009)

meine lieblingshose ist eine von pearl izumi (damenmodell), im vergleich zu einer gore und einer sugoi ist die spitzenmäßig.


----------



## trek 6500 (24. Oktober 2009)

...so doof es sich anhört , hab bei innen hosen alles durch - von gore über assos , pearl- i.- und sugoi - hängengeblieben bin ich bei einer billigen fox und einer aldi hose ... die beiden sind die einzigen , mit denen ich beschwerdenfrei - oder zum. fast..- mehrere stunden im sattel sitzen kann - und mag ! )))


----------



## Warnschild (25. Oktober 2009)

Und so lässt sich einmal mehr festhalten, dass nicht nur die Geschmäcker, sondern offenbar auch die Ä****e verschieden sind! :-D

Ergänzung: Hilfe, dachte, das A-Wort wird mit züchtigen Sternchen ersetzt. Dem war nicht so, also hab ichs schnell noch geändert. Sah schwarz auf weiß doch ein bisschen unschön aus....


----------



## Warnschild (30. Oktober 2009)

Kurze Rückmeldung zwecks Scott-Winterhose: Also bei dem Preis bin ich schockiert, was für ein Sch****-Sitzpolster die liefern! 

Das hätten sie lieber weggelassen, dann hätt man ne kurze Hose drunter tragen können. 

Somit empfehle ich hiermit keine Damen-Scott-Winter-Hosen mit SP mehr. 

Deckt sich übrigens auch mit der (bisher immer noch nur) Beobachtung, was meine beiden preisgleichen neuen Sommerhosen angeht: Sugoi und Scott, preislich, wie schon gesagt, gleich, aber die SP? - Ein Riesenunterschied, kaum zu glauben!


----------



## speciallady (31. Oktober 2009)

hallo zusammen,

ich fahre schon sehr lange und habe schon einige hosen und sattel durch. für mich gibt es mittlerweile immer nur die kombi von beidem, denn beides muss passen und zwar für jeden individuell.

ich bin jetzt bei pearl izumi (allerdings die top modelle, denn da gibt es auch riesige unterschiede) gelandet. fahre frauen oder herren modelle, finde keinen grossen unterschiede. sind super stabil, meine älteste habe ich nach 5 jahren und diversen löchern nun weggeschmissen.

meine erfahrung ist: bei hosen lohnt sich das geld, mehr als zum beispiel bei trikots. die falsche hose mit dem falschen sattel und das biken macht keinen spass....

als ich mir die ersten pearl oder assos hosen angeschaut habe, fragte ich meinen händler, wer solche teuren hosen kauft? er meinte nur, probier eine. seitdem gehöre ich zu denjenigen......

wobei ich auch sagen muss, dass ich früher alles ohne probleme gefahren bin. je älter ich werde, desto anspruchsvoller werde ich anscheinend....

vg s.


----------



## Warnschild (4. November 2009)

Update Nr. 2: 

Konnte es nicht lassen, beim ersten Spinningkurs meine neue Sugoi "probezusitzen". Obwohl ich sonst da immer die ältesten Hosen mit den schlechtesten Polstern trage.

Fazit: Das Teil ist genial!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

